# Tooter was sick



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi folks, A couple of weeks ago Tooter was not doing too well. He was puffed up, not eating much, except fot small grains and his poops were watery. I had planned on taking Tooter to the vet but decided to check him out myself. I found out he was suffering from canker and began to immediately treat him AND the rest of my pigeons for the infection as a preventative measure. 

After just one day of treating all thier water dishes with Ronidazole, Tooter showed much improvement and began eating better and his poops improved dramatically. 

The pigeons at Tooterville have been off the medication for two days now and all seems to be back to normal now. Tooter is back to his active, socialable self again.Eating like a piggy too!

Be aware that pigeons are vulnerable to canker even in the winter, and maybe more so if the housing is not kept as clean as one would like it to be.

I had to be "reminded" of this. I will make an special effort to clean their quarters better this winter. I just want to share this with everone who may keep pigeons in an outside structure. Canker and other health issues can arise anytime of the year, not just in the summer.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a picture of Uchiwa, Ruby and Barbie taking turns at bath time. Matt was in a cubby drying off. You can see by the water that they needed a bath. Tooter, Rosco, Beaksley, Clayton and Paris eventally had their turn too with fresh warm water.It was a balmy 40 degress last week,but winter is back again.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures and glad to hear they are all doing well now  Yes, those problems can definitely arise anytime of year! Everyone should keep their loft as dry as possible, if nothing else. And some vinegar in the water doesn't hurt either 

I wish I could say it was 40 degrees! It's been in the 30's and very windy these past couple days. I doubt the birds are enjoying it!  I know I ain't.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so glad that he is better, Tooter is so precious to us all...and glad too that you caught the canker before there was a real problem. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wowo, I just saw this thread, glad to hear that Tooter and the "gang" are better!!!


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Victor -- Glad to hear Tooter and crew are feeling better. All the best to you and my feathered friends in Tooterville!


----------

